# Health news 27th July 2011



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2011)

*Chances of getting bowel cancer double*
The risk of getting bowel cancer and the chances of surviving it have both doubled in a generation. Among men the lifetime risk of the disease has risen from one in 29 to around one in 15 since the mid-1970s. For women the risk has risen from one in 26 to one in 19.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...s-of-getting-bowel-cancer-double-2326480.html 

*Calorie counts on menus 'prompt healthy choices'*

Putting calorie information on menus encourages healthy eating - but only in a limited way, a review of the scheme in the US shows. Researchers quizzed customers before and after a law was passed in New York in 2008 forcing restaurants to display the nutritional information.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14295093

*Palliative care outsourced to voluntary sector at two trusts*

Richard Pither has heart failure and chronic obstructive pulmonary disease. He has had seven heart attacks and three strokes, which has left him unable to walk more than five to 10 yards. He has an intensive daily medication regime, must sleep upright and is unable to speak for long periods without his oxygen mask.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/jul/26/palliative-care-outsourced-voluntary-sector

*Could zinc be a cure for the common cold? Taking supplements could shorten illness length by 40 per cent*
It is medicine?s holy grail, eluding doctors and scientists for centuries. But remarkably, the cure for the common cold could be no more complicated than a mineral supplement. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...nc-supplements-shorten-illness-length-40.html


----------

